# What do you use for razor burn?



## SagMaria (Oct 2, 2008)

No matter if I use a new razor or old, especially around my bikini/no-no area I ALWAYS get razor burn.  I also get it really bad on the insides of my thighs and then when I wear pants and walk they rub against the pants I'm wearing and make it worse!!  Ouch!  What do you ladies use to help/prevent your razor burn?  I've tried Bikini Zone and homeade Tendskin and they did not nothing for me.  I know there's lots of other products out there so I would love some recommendations.  I also read somewhere that there is a special razor you can use for shaving 'down there', does anyone know what it's called?  And also, why do some girls have beautiful skin after they shave and some get all red and rashy?  During the summer months I am SO envious of the ladies out there wearing bathing suits and bikinis that have beautiful rash free bikini lines, lol!!  It's not fair


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 2, 2008)

Going to a pro is my best answer. Waxing is faster and the results last longer. 

I don't know if people thread the bikini area, but I would imagine that would be quite weird LMAO.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 2, 2008)

You could try exfoliating 24 hours after shaving so that the hair doesn't get stuck under dead skin cells.  If you have tried Bikini Zone and Tendskin my only other suggestions is Monistat Chafing Relief Gel.  It will help with your skin rubbing against fabrics.  If possible wear loose clothes/nothing touching the area for as long as possible after shaving too.  HTH


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Going to a pro is my best answer. Waxing is faster and the results last longer. 

I don't know if people thread the bikini area, but I would imagine that would be quite weird LMAO._

 

haha awkwarrrddd!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Jack Black Post Shave Cooling Gel....It's my husbands....But my company makes it and I love it...


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't want to get that area waxed, too painful for me and I can't afford it plus I hate having to let all the hair grow back so keep em coming with the razor burn solutions!!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you tried the Gillette Venus Breeze? The one with the shave gel bars? I have found that's my fav razor for the 'bikini area'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

Pure aloe. Or hydrocortisone.


----------

